# [H] Dark angels dark vengeance units - [W] paypal



## dbs101 (Jan 21, 2011)

i have dark angels models from the dark vengeance box set mostly unpainted. 

6 raven wing bikes 
1 librarian 
1 chapter master 
10 marines 
dev squad 
6 terminators 
and lots of other bits


----------

